
The Second Amendment and the Insurrection Myth - cpeterso
http://davidbrin.blogspot.com/2007/01/brin-classics-jefferson-rifle.html
======
ChuckMcM
I really like this essay, but it shows its age. Some remarkably 'under armed'
rag tag militias have done a lot of damage to professional soldiers in Irag
and Afghanistan.

I don't support the insurrection hypothesis but recognize that in an encounter
where small numbers of individuals can (and do) cause more damage than they
'cost' the economics are not as clear as they were in the early 70's when this
was first proposed.

~~~
GauntletWizard
I think it's doubly true in the age we've just entered - The age of 3d-printed
firearms. Truth is, you can't 3d print a full firearm yet, but I'm certain
that the NRA will have gigantic stockpiles of all the parts you currently can
buy, and the one that you can't can now be printed.

I'm not a fan of the idea of armed insurrection - I believe that it's
distasteful at best, and more than likely a sign of a gigantic malignancy left
unchecked. However, I can't help but point out that at least once in the past
it was responsible for changes we hold dear.

~~~
csense
> I'm not a fan of the idea of armed insurrection - I believe that it's
> distasteful at best, and more than likely a sign of a gigantic malignancy
> left unchecked. However, I can't help but point out that at least once in
> the past it was responsible for changes we hold dear.

Revolution is supposed to be a last resort. But -- as the article points out
-- the mere fact that it's a possibility serves as a balance against an
oppressive regime.

------
mooism2
Service Unavailable.

Google cache link ---
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ODAU_WF...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ODAU_WF0nowJ:davidbrin.blogspot.com/2007/01/brin-
classics-jefferson-rifle.html+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk)

------
signalsignal
Are there any start ups currently looking into disrupting the NRA?

